# NBD Fame Baphomet 6 Fretless!



## AliceLG (Apr 24, 2015)

Hola boys and girls! After seeing one of these in Musikmesse I decided to pull the trigger yesterday, and it got delivered almost exactly 24 hours after purchase. WOOOOOOT?!

On to the pics!






I literally did nothing but search for fretless lessons while in the office. Too excited!





Mysterious amp-shaped box. I did not get an amp with this.





So the mystery box has my Mono Bass Sleeve. Could've been packed in the other box.





Nice!





So that's what it wasn't packed in the other box. It was mentioned nowhere that the bass came with a gig bag.





Anyone wants a Deluxe Bass Gigbag from MusicStore?





On to the star of this show!





Oh dear





Hell yeah!





It looks way better than I expected





Waaaay better

















Can't believe how affordable they are





Those flames





Me so happy!

So, that's a Fame Baphomet 6 FL. Specs are:

- Ovangkol body. I don't know if the stripes are common in ovangkol but damn that was a nice surprise.
- Mahogany neck with maple strips
- Ebony fretboard, no lines.
- MEC active pups
- MEC 2-band pre-amp
- 34" scale

Factory setup was ok, but I tweaked it anyway. I'm learning how to play this thing because the lack of lines and extra side dots makes it a little bit daunting. 80% of the time I'm playing out of tune  It's actually easier to intonate on the lower frets, above the 9th it starts getting tricky, and above the 16th is extremely easy to go sharp. I ordered some sticker side dots to mark where the other positions are, as it only has them where you'd expect to have them (1-3-5-...)

It growls and mwahs quite nicely, but the C & G strings are significantly quieter, I'll play with the pickups' heights to see if I can get it to be more balanced. It came with roundwound strings and the C sounds like a$$. After 2 hours of play I can see some little marking on the fretboard already  I'm thinking about trying the D'Addario Half-Rounds but that set is pretty unbalanced and the low B will probably be just mud. I'll try them anyway, if they don't fit the bill I'll have to make the bigger investment and get either LaBellas or Thomastik Infelds. Each set goes for almost 80! And I thought paying 30-40 for a custom set for my 5-string was outrageous 

I'll go back to Steve Bailey's Lessons now. Maybe in a month or so I'll make a video.

Almost forgot:





Family pic!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 25, 2015)

AliceLG said:


> I'll try them anyway, if they don't fit the bill I'll have to make the bigger investment and get either LaBellas or Thomastik Infelds. Each set goes for almost 80! And I thought paying 30-40 for a custom set for my 5-string was outrageous


That answers a question a coworker and I were wondering about today. We stock, or have stocked, a number of different sets of Thomastik strings, and all of them are comically expensive. I was looking at a set of the Acousticore strings for a fretless acoustic I'm about to get, and they're $135 a set. I'm looking at the JF346 6-string flatwound set now, and they're $125. So it's interesting to see that while they are significantly cheaper for you, being close to the source, they're still pretty expensive. By contrast, over here Labella strings usually aren't drastically more expensive than Ernie Ball or D'addario, and in some cases are even cheaper.

You've made the right choice, by the way. Frets are for cowards.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2015)

From what I now, that Fame brand is made in Europe somewhere and a pretty decent one at that. I have ogled at their PRS copies more than once but don't feel like shelling 800ish  for an in-house brand. Yet. You're not helping


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, it's a beauty! HNBD!


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 26, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> From what I now, that Fame brand is made in Europe somewhere and a pretty decent one at that. I have ogled at their PRS copies more than once but don't feel like shelling 800ish  for an in-house brand. Yet. You're not helping



As far as I know they're done in the Mayones factory. I assume both wood selection and quality control are significantly lower.


----------



## iron blast (May 3, 2015)

Looks amazing these are deffinatly similar to a Warwick corvette and I love it I am still looking for strings for my Warwick fretless but currently use Daddario chrome flat wounds my only gripe is the b is only a 132 and I usually use a 145 for my b strings I can't seem to find anything bigger in flatwound tho sadly


----------



## Feel_The_Lov (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, where did you bought it mate?? I really need to know, i've been trying to put my hands on one of these for ages! I'd really apreaciate your help


----------



## dr_game0ver (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks like a Warwick done right. Nice.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 29, 2019)

Cool, we all need more 6 string fretless basses... nice catch!.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks great OP! 



AliceLG said:


> As far as I know they're done in the Mayones factory. I assume both wood selection and quality control are significantly lower.



https://www.fame-guitars.de/__fame_about/
https://www.fame-guitars.de/__fame_about/
Or, if you don't speak German, but do speak English:

https://translate.google.com/transl...www.fame-guitars.de/__fame_about/&prev=search



Feel_The_Lov said:


> Hi, where did you bought it mate?? I really need to know, i've been trying to put my hands on one of these for ages! I'd really apreaciate your help



music-store.de if you're anywhere but the UK. E.g. 

https://www.musicstore.com/en_IE/EUR/FAME/Electric-Basses/cat-BRANDS-FAMEBASEBAS

Otherwise it's

https://www.dv247.com/en_GB/GBP/FAME/Electric-Basses/cat-BRANDS-FAMEBASEBAS


----------



## Feel_The_Lov (Oct 29, 2019)

*nedheftyfunk *One hell of a Chad lad you are. Thx


----------

